# [H] Khador [W] Khador



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I have some Khador stuff I bought a while back before actually knowing what the composition of my force would be, and now I do not need it so I figured I would see if anyone wanted to trade some stuff before I list it on ebay. 

Here's what I got, all of it is built and based, and the mold lines are filed, but nothing is primed or painted - if interested I can provide pictures.

*Have:*
- Khador Battle Mechanik Officer
- x2 Assault Kommando Flame Thrower Weapon Attachments
- x2 Assault Kommandos (from the blister, one kneeling one standing)
- X10 Metal Winter Guard Rifle Corps
- Resin 'jack Decimator/Destroyer/Juggernaut/Marauder magnetized (heads and arms all magnetized)

*Want:*
- Kovnik Joe
- Iron Fang Kovnik
- Iron Fang Pikeman
- Eiryss (either pEiryss or eEiryss or both)
- Iron Fang UA
- Winter Guard UA
- Gorman Di Wulfe
- Sylys Wyshnalyrr
- Great Bears of Gallowswood
- $$$/Offer

*EDIT: Obviously I don't expect everything or nearly everything in my "wanted" list, just probably a 1:1 straight trade if what you got is unpainted. Primed and built is perfectly fine with me. I will notate items as they are traded, so as long as it doesn't say otherwise, its all still available until I get the time to mess with ebay.


----------

